# Lire et envoyer des messages avec GIFs animés.



## Chris92 (2 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour et bonne et heureuse année à tous.
Avec les fêtes nous recevons tous des mails avec des animations souvent au format GIF.
Sur PC pas de problème mais sur Mac tout est fixe. Quand j'insére un GIF animé il se met en pièce jointe et non pas en fond de page ou inséré dans le texte.
Je suis sous OS 9.2, avec IE 5.1 (ou Netscape 7.0) et outlook express 4.0.6. Comment faire pour lire ces messages animés et en créer d'autres pour les envoyer.
Même questions pour mon autre configuration OS 10.1.5, Entourage X (ou Camino 0.7 fr) et Explorer X.
Merci d'avance à ceux qui prendront la peine de me répondre.


----------



## VKTH (2 Janvier 2004)

C'est pareil pour moi. Mais cela ne me gênait pas du tout, sachant que le destinataire pc va bien les lire.

Mais c'est plus "chouette" qu'ils s'animent aussi sur nos mac ces gifs !

Avec Mail, OS X.3.2, que ce soit avec le finder, l'aperçu ou graphicconverter... le gif n'est pas animé. Dans Aperçu ou GraphicConverter, les images composant le gif sont présentés séparément...

Une âme charitable et connaisseur pourrait nous éclairer ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2004)

la facon la plus simple de lire un gif annimé est de le télécharger sur le DD puis de l'ouvrir avec un navigateur web par menu fichier ouvir...


----------



## Chris92 (3 Janvier 2004)

Oui, bien sûr lire des images dans le navigateur ou un logiciel après les avoir sauvegardées sur le DD c'est possible mais ce n'est pas le but qui est de recevoiret envoyer des mails animés en toute simplicité. Apple pourrait nous donner cette possibilité au lieu de se consacrer à des usines à gaz dont la plupart des utilisateurs n'utilisent que le dixième. Après tout n'a-t-il pas inventé quicktime ?


----------



## Chris92 (4 Janvier 2004)

La revue &gt;Avosmac que je conseille à tous au passage m'a dirigé sur FIREBIRD et THUNDERBIRD de MOZILLA. Je n'ai pas trouvé de version 9 seulement en X mais Pascal CHEVREL, un des développeurs / Localisateur bien que sur PC (nul n'est parfait, je plaisante car il a été super compétent et rapide) m'a dirigé vers un autre navigateur hélas en anglais : http://wamcom.org/ et là magnifique cela fonctionne. J'ai mes messages avec les GIFs animés.
J'espère que cela servira à d'autres. 
A propos cela ressemble beaucoup à Netscape, naturellement.


----------



## salvatore (4 Janvier 2004)

Au fait, Aperçu (Preview) peut lire les gifs animés.

Il faut ajouter le bouton "lire" dans la barre de menu pour accéder à cette fonction.

(source :  maosxhints )


----------

